# Band, bow, and scissors oh my!



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I searched the old threads and cant seem to find the exact information I am looking for, so I hope everyone can give me some opinions and advice please! 

At 4 months Khloee now has enough hair for a proper top knot! So of course I started looking into buying the proper bands. I see a lot of you use SHOW OFF bands, so I want to purchase them as well along with some band scissors.

My question is, what are the differences in size and measurement? Are some more flexible or made of different material? How do I determine which size to buy for Khloee? 

Ah I just don't know! The last time I bought bands was for myself back in high school lol and I just bought some plain bands made by Goody...so this is a whole new world to me! Also, where does everyone get their bows? I need to expand that collection!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

it is confusing!

The Show Off bands that i order are these

medium bands The best bands, at the best prices.

and in the drop down box, I order the very last ones - YELLOW FINE. These are the easiest on the hair that I've found and I just actually ordered 3 bags the other day  I go through a lot of bands!

I know others will chime in on bows!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Lady's mom from here on SM makes & sells the cutest bows!! I haven't ordered from her yet but I will


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I like small bows for Sprite because she has a small head. I usually order 3/8" or maltese pairs. I order from doggybow.com (Carrie). I also love some of the bows that are on etsy.com. I've ordered from angelzbowz and allaboutyoshi on etsy and the bows were adorable and very well made. Sprite has quite a few bows for one little girl


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> I like small bows for Sprite because she has a small head. I usually order 3/8" or maltese pairs. I order from doggybow.com (Carrie). I also love some of the bows that are on etsy.com. I've ordered from angelzbowz and allaboutyoshi on etsy and the bows were adorable and very well made. Sprite has quite a few bows for one little girl
> 
> View attachment 113170


Wow!! What a collection!! Now I feel like Kelly has zero bows compared to Sprite LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> it is confusing!
> 
> The Show Off bands that i order are these
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! It can be overwhelming lol I'm the type of person who if I had my way there would be choices A and B...not A-Z :blink:

I'm ordering the ones you recommended! Thank you again!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> I like small bows for Sprite because she has a small head. I usually order 3/8" or maltese pairs. I order from doggybow.com (Carrie). I also love some of the bows that are on etsy.com. I've ordered from angelzbowz and allaboutyoshi on etsy and the bows were adorable and very well made. Sprite has quite a few bows for one little girl
> 
> View attachment 113170


 
Oh my goodness! I'm so jealous of your collection! I would have a blast with all those bows. 

Khloee's still so small, so I like the smaller bows as well. I looked at doggybow.com....so many cute bows....looks like I'll be doing some shoppingggggg


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also sell dog bows. I have quite a few customers here on SM. 

I also give a 10% discount to first time SM customers.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

harrysmom said:


> I like small bows for Sprite because she has a small head. I usually order 3/8" or maltese pairs. I order from doggybow.com (Carrie). I also love some of the bows that are on etsy.com. I've ordered from angelzbowz and allaboutyoshi on etsy and the bows were adorable and very well made. Sprite has quite a few bows for one little girl
> 
> View attachment 113170


What are those squiggly ribbon bows called? Kinda like the red, blue white ones on top left in this picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> I also sell dog bows. I have quite a few customers here on SM.
> 
> I also give a 10% discount to first time SM customers.


Really?! How awesome! I'll take a look! So excited to do some bow shopping! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gongjoo said:


> Really?! How awesome! I'll take a look! So excited to do some bow shopping! :chili:


Watch out! Bows are addictive!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Watch out! Bows are addictive!


 
I have a feeling your right lol! I already have a list Im making for you  Do you know when you will get more of those nifty bow boxes?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

When I went down to Texas for Christmas my mom took me to Sam Moon, and they had packs of 10 bows for $1.50, we bought 3 for Sophie, so cute! I don't know if Sam Moon is an option for you in Arizona, but if it is it's worth a shot! In my opinion they're pretty good quality bows too





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh my! Sophie looks so freaking adorable! Thanks for the suggestion! I looked them up and I can order online, so I may get some from there too...oh dear...is there rehab for bow addictions? I just started looking today and aleady I feel a frenzy coming on lol!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Including the bows, Sams Moon has all sort of cute stuff! How have I never heard of them before? Thank you!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gongjoo said:


> I have a feeling your right lol! I already have a list Im making for you  Do you know when you will get more of those nifty bow boxes?


I stopped carrying those bow boxes when USPS raised shipping costs so much they were as much as the box itself. What I now do is share my source with my bows customers so they can buy the boxes directly themselves and save $$$. :thumbsup:


----------

